# Food Safety News Tue 4/7/2020



## daveomak.fs (Apr 7, 2020)

Food Safety News
Tue 4/7/2020 4:03 AM






​
​
​

​
Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser.


​

​






​

​






​
* USDA gets all but the line speed issue thrown out of court*
By Dan Flynn on Apr 07, 2020 12:05 am The unions are down to one issue with the USDA about new inspection protocols for market hogs, and it is not food safety. After tossing out challenges to how USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service assigns inspectors, federal Judge Joan N. Ericksen agreed to hear the “line speed” issue. Ericksen essentially dismissed about two-thirds of...  Continue Reading


* Keep your attention on routine produce safety practices during pandemic*
By Trevor Suslow on Apr 07, 2020 12:03 am Opinion It goes without saying that the current crisis response situation to SARS-CoV-2 (coronavirus) has and will continue to dominate our conversations and activities for some time to come. The economic, social, and emotional impacts across the produce supply chain have been monumental but also asymmetric in the specific effects within diverse sectors. The current...  Continue Reading

* Food safety will be theme of World Accreditation Day 2020*
By Joe Whitworth on Apr 07, 2020 12:01 am Food safety has been chosen as the theme of World Accreditation Day in June. The global annual initiative on June 9, established by the International Laboratory Accreditation Cooperation (ILAC) and International Accreditation Forum (IAF), promotes accreditation including some related to food safety issues. This year’s theme focuses on how such work supports food safety and...  Continue Reading


----------

